# Apply different text to each photo in a slideshow



## Bill Polkinhorn (Apr 12, 2012)

Kind of new to lightroom.  Looking for a "how to" on placing text on or under a photo without going over to photoshop to do it.  Figured how how to LABEL and to make a 1st and Last page - but need to put different text on or under each photo in a slideshow.
Appreciate any assistance.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Bill 

The way to do that in LR is to use a metadata field in the slidshow text (i.e. Title, Caption). For example, you can assign what you want to appear in your slideshow to the images' caption field in the Library module, then use the caption field in the slideshow's text field:




Beat


----------



## Bill Polkinhorn (Apr 12, 2012)

Gracias Amigo!!!!  Pretty Obvious!!! - Send your website - love to view your work!!:  [email protected]


----------

